# cannot mount root after upgrade, disk id change



## rlegault (May 10, 2009)

After upgradeing from 6.3 RELEASE to 7.2 Release, the system attempts to mount ad7s1a which worked previously before the upgrade. 

If I boot from the install disk and enter the disklabel, it says that ad7s1 is the 430GB hitachi disk. But in the boot loader a list of bootable filesystems says only ad10s1a is available,, however when I say ufs:ad10s1a it says it cannot find this disk.

What do I have to do to the BIOS to get this to work.

The disk is connected to sata 4, I will connect it to sata 1 and see if that makes a difference. 

Only 1 HD on SATA 4 and DVD on IDE 1

American Megatrens Bios v 2.61
Onboard Sata Type is set to NATIVE IDE


----------



## edhunter (May 13, 2009)

boot the freebsd 7.2 livefs cd, mount -t ufs ad7s1a /mnt and edit /mnt/etc/fstab replacing old id with the new


----------

